# Meldung DAV: Angeln ist ein "Jedermannsrecht"



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2010)

Meldung DAV

Weitere DAV - Meldungen:
www.Anglerverband.com

*Angeln ist ein "Jedermannsrecht"  ​*
Günter Markstein wurde auf der Hauptversammlung des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V. (DAV) zum neuen Präsidenten des DAV gewählt. Über die Ziele seiner Präsidentschaft äußerte sich Günter Markstein in folgendem Interview.


*Frage:*
Herr Markstein, zunächst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Wahl zum Präsidenten des DAV. Wie viel bedeutet es Ihnen, ein solches Amt zu bekleiden?

*Antwort:*
Danke für die Glückwünsche. Ich kann sie gebrauchen. Angeln ist ein uraltes Naturgut. Rund drei Millionen Angler in Deutschland verbringen mehr oder weniger ihre Freizeit am Gewässer. Sie fangen nachhaltig Fische aus Passion, hegen deren Bestand sowie deren Lebensraum – sind also Natur- und Tierschützer. Trotzdem erleben wir in unserem Land heftige und unsachliche Angriffe von grünen Fundamentalisten und fanatischen Tierschützern. Während in Skandinavien und anderswo Angeln ein „Jedermannsrecht“ ist, sind wir bei uns den unterschiedlichsten Reglementierungen ausgesetzt. Dazu gehören auch die verschiedenen fischereirechtlichen Regelungen in den Ländern, ein völlig überzogener Kormoranschutz, nicht immer nachvollziehbare den Angler ausgrenzende Schutzgebietsausweisungen, meines Erachtens zu bremsende Schnellschüsse zum Schutz des Aales und vieles mehr machen dem Angler seine Passion immer schwerer. Da kann und muss man etwas gegenhalten. Es sind Herausforderungen, die mich reizen.

*Frage: *
Was sehen Sie als die zentralen Herausforderungen Ihrer Präsidentschaft an und kann es Ihnen dabei von Nutzen sein, dass Sie bereits als Fischereireferent des Landes Brandenburg tätig waren?

*Antwort:*
Als Fischereireferent habe ich die Erkenntnis gewonnen, dass Berufs- und Fachverbände von politischen Entscheidungsträgern gehört werden, wenn sie das Gespräch suchen, konsequent die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder vertreten, aber auch beraten, Vorschläge machen oder warnen, wenn sie es aufgrund ihrer Nähe zur Natur für notwendig erachten. Wichtig für unsere frühzeitige Einflussnahme auf politische Entscheidungen ist eine gute öffentliche Präsentation des Verbandes und seiner vielfältigsten Aktivitäten im Umwelt-, Natur- und Tierschutz, in der Jugendarbeit sowie im sozialen Bereich. Begleitet werden muss die öffentliche Präsentation von einer intensiven zielorientierten Lobbyarbeit. Wir haben einen großen Nachholbedarf.

Die zentrale Herausforderung ist zweifellos die Überwindung der Zersplitterung der deutschen Anglerschaft. Erst wenn alle Angler an einem Strick in die gleiche Richtung ziehen, sind wir in der Lage, all dem wirkungsvoll zu begegnen, was der Angelei, dem Gewässer und dem Fischbestand schadet. Die Fusion der beiden deutschen Anglerverbände DAV und VDSF ist angesichts der zu bewältigenden Probleme und der zunehmenden EU-Erweiterung für real und emotionslos denkende Menschen längst überfällig.

*Frage:*
Wie schätzen Sie den Stand der Verhandlungen zur Fusion der beiden großen deutschen Anglerverbände, DAV auf der einen Seite und Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. auf der anderen Seite, ein?

*Antwort:*
Wir haben einen Stand erreicht, der viele Gemeinsamkeiten aber auch Widersprüche aufzeigt. Jetzt geht es darum, technische und inhaltliche Details in Übereinstimmung zu bringen, aber auch vor allem um den Abbau von Feindbildern, indem wir unsere Mitglieder überzeugen, dass diese Fusion notwendig ist und keine Nachteile bringt. Das gilt sowohl für den DAV als auch für den VDSF. Eine Fusion nur der Fusion wegen wird es nicht geben. Wir stehen nicht unter Zug- oder Zeitzwang!

*Frage:*
Was sagen Sie denjenigen Mitgliedern, die diesem kommenden Zusammenschluss noch immer skeptisch gegenüberstehen?

*Antwort:*
Das bei DAV-Mitgliedern vorhandene negative „Bauchgefühl“ ist angesichts erlebter Vergangenheit verständlich und nachvollziehbar. Der Dachverband des DAV trat bisher konsequent für die Interessen seiner Mitglieder ein. So wird es  auch bei der Vorbereitung der Fusion sein. Da gibt es keine Kungelei zum Nachteil unserer Mitglieder und kein abgekartetes Spiel der Funktionäre. Knackpunkt der ganzen Diskussion ist die Verschmelzung beider Verbände durch Beitritt des DAV zum VDSF. Der einzige Grund dafür ist, dass der Status des VDSF als anerkannter Naturschutzverband für den dann gemeinsamen Verband  erhalten bleibt, von dem auch wir profitieren. Der gemeinsame Verband erhält eine Satzung, an der gegenwärtig gearbeitet wird und die unsere Interessen sichert, sowie einen neuen Namen. Er wird auf jeden Fall nicht VDSF heißen. In den Landesverbänden bleibt alles beim Alten. Nur dass die Landesverbände dann einen gemeinsamen Dachverband haben. Das spart Geld und sichert ein geschlossenes Auftreten des Dachverbandes. Wie dann die Verbände eines Landes weiterarbeiten, bleibt der Vernunft und der Weitsicht der Funktionäre und der Mitglieder überlassen. Da wird sich der Dachverband wie bisher nicht einmischen.

*Frage:*
Das wahrscheinlich am meisten diskutierte Problem innerhalb der Anglerschaft ist wohl der Kormoran. Wie stehen Sie zu dieser Thematik - schließlich waren Sie ja am 20. März 2010 in Ulm bei der Tagung des Naturschutzbundes Deutschland e.V. (NABU) und des Landesbundes für Vogelschutz in Bayern e.V. (LBV). Welche Lösung des Problems halten Sie für realisierbar?

*Antwort:*
Ich war nicht nur bei der Tagung, sondern ich war auf dem Platz unter den Fischern und Anglern und habe als Präsident des DAV meine Meinung auch von der Tribüne aus kundgegeben. Diese Demo in Ulm war keine Anti-Kormoran-Demo, sondern vielmehr Protest der Angler und Fischer gegen den überzogenen Kormoranschutz. Unser Problem sind nicht die Kormorane. Ich bewundere, wie die Evolution diesen bemerkenswerten, interessanten Vogel geschaffen hat. Unser Problem sind die Kormoranschützer, die ihn zur Plage gemacht haben. Sie missbrauchen ihre Verbandsstellung, obwohl die Schäden durch Kormorane anerkannt werden. Sie zeigen keinerlei Bereitschaft zur Verhinderung der Schäden. Naturschutzverbände, allen voran der NABU, treiben damit bewusst und gezielt die Berufsfischerei in den Ruin. Sie zerstören alle Bemühungen der Angler zum Erhalt der Artenvielfalt im Gewässer und zur Wiedereinbürgerung verschollener Fischarten.  Und das Unerträgliche ist, dass sie uns auch noch verspotten, indem sie provokativ diesen Schädling zum „Vogel des Jahres” machen. 

Das zweite Problem sind politische Entscheidungsträger, die sich zwar in der Regel zum Erhalt der Fischerei bekennen, aber bei der Bewältigung des Kormoranproblems äußerst zurückhaltend sind. Die Angler und Fischer  Deutschlands wollen Taten von ihren Politikern sehen und keine demagogischen Hinweise auf „die da in Brüssel“, die alles richten müssten. Sicher – wir brauchen einen europäischen Managementplan für den Kormoran. Aber solange wir den nicht haben, sollten wir das Mögliche bei uns tun. Lasst uns unseren eigenen Kormoranmanagementplan der am meisten betroffenen Länder nach dem Beispiel Sachsens erstellen, mit dem Ziel, den Kormoranbestand in Deutschland auf das Maß zu reduzieren, das zum Erhalt des Bestandes bei uns notwendig ist. Die Vogelschutzrichtlinie und das deutsche Naturschutzgesetz lassen zu, dass bei wirtschaftlichen Schäden oder zum Schutz anderer Tierarten in die Kormoranbestände regional eingegriffen werden kann. Brüssel hat das immer wieder betont. Dazu brauchen wir weniger Emotionen bei Vogelschützern und Anglern, sondern mehr Realitätssinn, Vernunft und ein Aufeinanderzugehen. Das ist schon schwer genug. Und wir brauchen mutige politische Entscheidungsträger, die der Erkenntnis folgen, dass auch Fischer und Angler eine Existenzberechtigung haben. Das sind viele Millionen Wählerstimmen!


----------



## Menni (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meldung DAV: Angeln ist ein "Jedermannsrecht"*

Auch meine Glückwünsche an Sportfreund Markstein.
Die angestrebte Fusion der Verbände und die Ziele sind lobenswert und klingen gut. Leider sieht die Praxis im DAV ganz anders aus. Die Führung der Landesverbände ist von alten Kadern des alten Regimes durchsetzt. 
Das können sich die Sportfreunde im Westteil Deutschlands nicht vorstellen. Da wird nach Gutdünken von oben bestimmt. Im Ton und Art der DDR-Funktionäre. Bevor dieser Klüngel nicht abgetreten ist, sollten sich Sportfreunde des VDSF nicht zuviel versprechen. Dazu habe ich, mit 
reichlich 20 Jahren im Vorstand als Gewässerwart,  genügend Fakten sammeln müssen. Ich habe mit Herz und Seele für intakte Gewässer  ge- 
kämpft. Unsinnige Reklementierungen und Fehlentscheidungen von Oben zermürbten und nahmen mir und meinen Mitsteitern die Lust. Die Monopolstellung des DAV im Osten ist kein Segen. Unsere Gewässer werden zum Großteil unfachlich betreut. Das zu beschreiben sprengt diesen Rahmen. Bei uns ist Angeln gleich Fleischmachen. Angler mit Verstand und Herz für Natur und Sport haben aufgegeben. Der Frust steckt tief. Die Kungelei der Funktionäre, zum Nachteil der Mitglieder ist ein abgekartetes Spiel. In meinem Umfeld habe ich handfeste Beweise dafür. Herrn Markstein wünsche ich Kraft für Veränderungen, denn theoretisch ist die Vereinigung eine wirklich gute Sache.


----------



## Menni (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meldung DAV: Angeln ist ein "Jedermannsrecht"*

Es geht um Fusion, nicht Beitritt! Das sind doch zwei getrennte Dinge.
Ich stimme Ivo bei. Vieles, besonders die vielen gemeinsam beangelbaren Gewässer sind der größte Vorteil des DAV. Bei den Fleischmachern nützt die Freiheit des Einzelnen wenig. Die Gier ist übermächtig und wenn Du als Gewässerwart intakte Gewässer aufbauen und erhalten möchtest, dahinein Deine ganze Kraft, hunderte Stunden und privates Geld schusters um danach der Funktionäre blödsinnige Anordnungen umzusetzen, dann denkst Du plötzlich anders über das bisher gepriesene System DAV. In meinem Fall wurde als ein Beispiel mein Hausfluss, welcher unter meiner Regie vom Abwasserkanal in DDR-Zeit zum Topp- Forellengewässer ward, binnen 2-3 Jahren bis zur Bedeutungslosigkeit ausgeplündert.  Den "Sportfreunden" geht es nicht um Erholung und Freude in der Natur. Es wird gemessert bis der letzte Schwanz endlich raus ist. Meine naiven, Vorschläge, wie z.B. Fliegenfischerstecken, Entnahme von maximal einer Forelle pro Tag, wiederhakenloses Fischen usw. wurden per Anordnung aus Dresden zunichte gemacht. Heute ist ist der Fluss nahezu leer. 
Das System DAV ist im Ansatz sehr gut, jedoch wie der Sozialismus aufgebaut. Wartet mal, bis die Pachtpreise steigen, dann geht in den hege und plegebedürftigen Gewässern des DAV nichts mehr. Wer sich um wenig selbst bemüht und keine Ansprüche hat, der ist im DAV glücklich.  Richtig gute Gewässer, die natürlich auch Geld kosten, wollen hier nur Wenige.  
Für Vereinsarbeit interessieren sich daher nicht viele auch ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meldung DAV: Angeln ist ein "Jedermannsrecht"*

Nur mal zur Info:
Hier gehts um die Fusion der Bundesverbände, ihr diskutiert über Landes- bzw. Regionalverbände..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meldung DAV: Angeln ist ein "Jedermannsrecht"*

In der Schule sagte ein Lehrer da dann immer bei sowas:
Thema verfehlt, setzen, 6...


----------



## Menni (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meldung DAV: Angeln ist ein "Jedermannsrecht"*

Auch bei mir. Thema abgehakt. Mein auslösender Aufreger war hauptsächlich die Vergloreichung des DAV, wo alles so gut und perfekt läuft. Das regt an und auf. Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meldung DAV: Angeln ist ein "Jedermannsrecht"*



> Mein auslösender Aufreger war hauptsächlich die Vergloreichung des DAV, wo alles so gut und perfekt läuft. Das regt an und auf. Petri!


Beim Bundesverband: 
Ja, da läufts gut beim DAV (für die Angler) - Im Gegensatz zum VDSF-Bundesverband..

Bei den einzelnen Landesverbänden ist das so unterschiedlich wie bei den Parteien/Landesregierung in den einzelnen Ländern auch - wie bei DAV und VDSF. 

Und auch in der Politik da decken sich nicht immer "Meinungen und Verhalten" von Bundes- und Landesparteien, sowenig wie bei den Anglerverbänden..

Daher sollte man das auch bei dieser Diskussion bei den Angelverbänden auseinanderhalten, die Bundes- und die Landesverbände...


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meldung DAV: Angeln ist ein "Jedermannsrecht"*



Menni schrieb:


> Das können sich die Sportfreunde im Westteil Deutschlands nicht vorstellen. Da wird nach Gutdünken von oben bestimmt. Im Ton und Art der DDR-Funktionäre. Bevor dieser Klüngel nicht abgetreten ist, sollten sich Sportfreunde des VDSF nicht zuviel versprechen.



Menni, Deine Ansicht ist, so berechtigt und verständlich sie auch sein mag, kontraproduktiv für die Beurteilung der Fusion auf Bundesebene.

" Think bigger ", wie es so schön heißt.

Es geht dabei nicht um die Befindlichkeiten einzelner Landesverbände oder gar Vereine, sondern um die Vertretung aller Angler in Politik und Öffentlichkeit. Um es genau zu sagen, um die Zukunft der Angelfischerei insgesamt. 

Der Besitzstandwahrungsgedanke mag zwar verständlich sein, aber was nutzt dem Angler das schönste Gewässer, wenn er nur noch mit einem Rechtsanwalt an der Seite angeln gehen darf ? So weit weg davon sind wir gar nicht mehr.

Die extrem Tierschutzorientierte Richtung des VdSF, die zuletzt in der vieldiskutierten und zum Glück ( noch ) nicht gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Entnahmepflicht gipfelte, ist nur das jüngste von vielen Beispielen in denen der VdSF eben nicht die Interessen der Mehrheit der Angler vertreten hat, sondern bewusst gegensteuert. Und das bis zum heutigen Tage. 

Die absolute Ignoranz des VdSF gegenüber seinen Mitgliedern, die vor allem in der strikten Weigerung zur Teilnahme an öffentlichen Gesprächen zu erkennen ist, lässt auch keine Besserung der allgemeinen Ausrichtung erhoffen. 

Wenn Du Recht haben solltest, und der DAV ein schlechter Vertreter der Anglerschaft ist, so ist mir ein schlechter Vertreter der aber den Grundgedanken der Angelfischerei lebt und fördert und zudem noch mit mir redet, tausendmal lieber, als ein schlechter Vertreter, der sich komplett von der Basis abschottet und im stillen Kämmerlein die Angelfischerei auf Nahrungsbeschaffung reduziert, bei der Spass und Freude als unmoralisch eingestuft werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meldung DAV: Angeln ist ein "Jedermannsrecht"*

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652

So wie man den VDSF kennt, kann uns da schnell blühen, dass sowas auch bundesweit von denen gefordert oder gar eingeführt wird...


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meldung DAV: Angeln ist ein "Jedermannsrecht"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe dazu auch:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652
> 
> So wie man den VDSF kennt, kann uns da schnell blühen, dass sowas auch bundesweit von denen gefordert oder gar eingeführt wird...



Da fragt man sich mal wieder mit Henryk M. Broder:



> Bin ich bekloppt, oder sind es die anderen?



Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es die anderen sind. #d


----------

